# Question regarding suspended license



## Nina Smith (Mar 13, 2015)

Just wondering if Uber would hire a driver who license was suspended because they were behind in child support payments. No moving violations.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Uber will hire just about anyone.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Not if it is not reactivated.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

WOW! No! No doubt it!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Nina Smith said:


> Just wondering if Uber would hire a driver who license was suspended because they were behind in child support payments. No moving violations.


POST # 1/@Nina Smith : WOW! Yes!

Yes, believe it!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Nina Smith said:


> Just wondering if Uber would hire a driver who license was suspended because they were behind in child support payments. No moving violations.


A driver must have a current and valid driver's license in order to be hired as a driver. A license that was suspended for non payment of child support and then was re-instated once the child support issue was worked out would qualify to be a uber driver provided there are not moving violations or accidents.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nina Smith said:


> Just wondering if Uber would hire a driver who license was suspended because they were behind in child support payments. No moving violations.


if you want your payments have him get a real job.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Uber doesn't "hire" anyone. "Hiring" a body would imply that you are an employee ... which we all know we are not.


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

If your license gets suspended for anything other then DUI they will bring you on... I am close friends with an uber driver whos license was supsended three times due to insurance canceling as he was going through some tough times and couldn't make payment so license was suspended. Actually it was driving while license suspended 3 times, Driving with tag expired over a year.. He passed the background check and all this info was on it... I didnt believe him but he showed me... Tis true...


----------

